# mode plein ecran



## tourist (10 Novembre 2005)

bonjour, 
sur PC la touche mode plein écran est F11 mais sur Mac quel est le raccourci???
merci de vos conseils....


----------



## Zyrol (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord il faudrait savoir sur quelle application tu veux mettre en plein ecran, F11 c'est pour internet explorer si je ne me trompe pas.
sur Safari tu cliques sur le + en haut à gauche (c'est le premier rond en partant de la droite)

Sinon tu prends la fenetre en bas à droite et tu la tires, safari memorise la taille pour apres.

Essais d'etre plus precis quand tu demandes quelque chose.


----------



## tourist (10 Novembre 2005)

je n'y connais pas gd chose sur macintosh mais je voudrais savoir s'il existe un raccourci sur le clavier pour mettre en mode plein écran une fenetre du web. Sur PC la touche est F11 mais y a t'il un changement lrsque nous sommes sous mac???


----------



## Zyrol (10 Novembre 2005)

tu n'as pas de réel mode plein ecran, tu peux agrandir la fenetre au max. du moins avec safari, peut être que d'autres navigateurs le permette


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour 
Bienvenue sur MacG 

Il me semble que pour mettre safari en plein ecran, il faut utiliser Saft


----------



## tourist (10 Novembre 2005)

merci pour vos conseils


----------

